
Language Learning Difficulty for English Speakers - vinchuco
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Wikibooks:Language_Learning_Difficulty_for_English_Speakers
======
vinchuco
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=963220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=963220)

